# Can i follow my dream to become a pastry chef ?



## ali ny (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello everyone .i really dont know from where i start  .it was long time thinking to go school for pasty chef career but scared of prices of schools and my age i am 35 years and scared to find a good job to make living in new york city .now i am a taxi driver but i hate this job i wanna work somthing that i want and make me happy .please i need u advices and help .thank u


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Get a part time job at a bakery, coffee shop or hotel; it will be entry  level and you will likely be doing dishes more than anything else, but you will get to see what it is like inside a commercial kitchen.  You can learn on the job (it will take years, but at least you are getting paid while you are learning).  Get books from the library and read; cook things at home if you can just for the experience of making whatever you are most interested in.  Look at online videos, read different blogs (joepastry.com is a good one, he has thorough explanations and step by step pictures) and see where it takes you.  School.is very expensive and food service does not pay well; you don't want to end up with a big school debt and a low paying job.....


----------

